# Dimmen mit Eltako EUD12NPN-UC



## Kira2000 (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich setze eine Wago 750-842 zur Haussteuerung ein. Hier hatte ich das Problem ohne große Kosten eine Dimmung der Leuchten im Esszimmer zu realisieren. Da Wago in dieser Richtung nicht gerade gut aufgestellt ist und mir Fremdkarten zu unsicher und zu teuer waren wurde erst einmal auf diese Funktion verzichtet.
Vor einigen Tagen stieß ich dann auf das Eltako EUD12NPN-UC und bestellte es für knapp 30,-€ bei dem Installateur meines Vertrauens. Nach ca. 10min. Umbauzeit der skeptische Test.
Einfach nur genial. Und das zu einem, aus meiner Sicht, sehr guten Preis.

Inwiefern die anderen Geräte dieser Reihe sinnvoll sind wäre sicher noch eine Prüfung wert.


----------



## cas (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie steuert man das Teil dann mit der SPS an? Rückmeldungen ???

MfG CAS


----------



## berc (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Das Gerät habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Allerdings konnte ich keine möglichkeit erkennen wie man das Teil in Szeneschaltungen ect einbauen könnte.
Kannst du uns näheres zu deiner Verwendung schreiben?


----------



## Matze001 (25 Juli 2011)

Ich habe DALI im Einsatz, und kann zu nichts anderem mehr Raten 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2011)

berc schrieb:


> Das Gerät habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Allerdings konnte ich keine möglichkeit erkennen wie man das Teil in Szeneschaltungen ect einbauen könnte.



Solange du den Dimmer nur über die SPS ansteuerst und keine weiteren lokalen Taster verwendest ist das kein riesen Akt.
Du "simulierst" in der SPS den Eltako-Dimmer. Du steuerst den Dimmer x-Sekunden an. Somit ist der Dimmer bei Helligkeitswert Y. Bei Szenenwechsel schaust du nach dem neuen Helligkeitswert und steuerst den Dimmer entsprechend der Differenz an. Bis sowas vernünftig läuft ist das zwar etwas Gebastel ... Aber privat und für den Preis geht sowas schon.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## berc (25 Juli 2011)

Man müsste den Dimmer allerdings hin und wieder synchronisieren. Ich vermute das das spiel irgendwann nicht mehr aufgehen würde da die sps ja nur vermutet was der dimmer gerade macht.

Aber ein günstiger ersatz der nicht alles kann ist das eltakoding möglicherweise schon


----------



## Kira2000 (3 August 2011)

Wie gesagt für meine Zwecke sehr funktionell. Mit ein bischen Übung ist die Einstellung sehr einfach. Und was für den Privatmann aus meiner Sicht noch wichtig ist, ist der Preis. Da lass ich doch andere Dinge, welche nicht übermässig mehr Wert bringen, gerne aussen vor.


----------



## Pietpinguin (6 August 2011)

Hallo Kira2000,

vielen Dank für diesen Thread!
Ich war schon längere Zeit auf der Suche nach solch einem Dimmer. Hab mir den Dimmer sofort bestellt.
:TOOL:


----------



## forellengarten (18 April 2012)

Danke Kira2000 für den Tipp. Ich hab die Geräte nun auch verbaut. Super Tipp. Ansteuerung per Digitalausgang. Einziges Manko ist die Speicherfunktion. 

Da ich die Schaltschrankverkabelung nicht ändern wollte habe ich das "normale Relais" in Serie zum Eltako bestehen lassen. Einziges Problem bisher ist die Memoryfunktion des Eltako. Der letzte Schaltzustand und Dimmwert bleiben auch bei "Stromausfall" gespeichert. Dadurch ist der Schaltzustand des Eltako der SPS nicht zuverlässig bekannt.

Weitere Tests folgen: Eltako in Stellung ESL, weil dort nach Bedienungsanleitung der Zustand bei Stromausfall NICHT gespeichert wird. Ich erlaube mir, dazu meine Anfrage an Eltako hier mitzuteilen

....ja, die Glühlampen können Sie auch in der Stellung ESL- dimmen.
Alternativ können Sie auch statt dem EUD12NPN den EUD12D einsetzen. Bei diesem Gerät können Sie die Memoryfunktion deaktivieren.
Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
If you have further questions, do not hesitate to contact us.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind Regards
 ....

Vielleicht ist dem ein oder anderen hier ja mit den Infos geholfen.


----------



## tomrey (28 Juni 2012)

super und nun das ganze mit Zentralsteuerung???


----------



## duesentrieb (6 April 2013)

Ich habe für das Dimm Relais von Eltako einen Funktionsbaustein entwickelt bei dem ich zwischen Normalmodus (100% ungedimmt) und zwischen den Dimmmodus (x% gedimmt z.B. Flure in der Nacht) wechseln kann. Dabei nutze ich genau diese Memory Funktion indem ich den Memory Wert kontrolliert ändere.

Bei diesem Wechsel erfolgt auch die "Synchronisation", da ich die Brennstellen jeweils erstmal auf "Aus" setze, indem ich ein 900ms langes Init-Signal anlege und dann nach 200ms Pause nochmal einen 50ms "Abwürgepuls" sende. Wenn kontrolliert aus, fahre ich wieder das 900ms lange Init Signal und danach ~1000ms für minimal Dimmung und ~2000ms für Maximal Dimmung. Durch diese 2-Signale ändere ich den Memory Wert.

Bei Interesse kann ich meinen Funktionsblock (Codesys) gerne teilen. 

Viele Grüsse
Frank

P.S.: wenn Brennstellen in gewisse Szenen Funktionen eingebunden werden sollen, kann man den Ablauf auch vereinfachen. Auch werde ich beobachten wie häufig ich die Synchronisation überhaupt brauchen werde. Wenn alles stabil läuft, werde ich bei Modusumschaltung wohl darauf verzichten die Lampe in den kontrollierten Aus-Zustand zu versetzen und stattdessen die kontrollierte Aus Prozedur in einen übergreifenden manuellen Reset einbauen.

Ich finde die Eltako Dimm Relais bzgl. Preis Leistung auf jeden Fall unschlagbar. Auf das softe An- und Ausgehen der Lampen ist sehr nett


----------



## tomrey (7 April 2013)

Gerne, her damit, ich werd's dann gleich mal mit meiner Lösung vergleichen und ausprobieren...
Grfuß


----------



## forellengarten (7 April 2013)

Weil es grade dazu passt: hätte 9 Stück von diesen Dimmern abzugeben. Waren bereits eingebaut, Herstellungsdatum Otk. 2012. Im Gesamtpaket €270 (€30/Stk), versandkostenfrei. Technisch und optisch wie neu, aber ohne Verpackung. Bitte PN.


----------



## tomrey (7 April 2013)

zu teuer, hast ne PN


----------



## forellengarten (8 April 2013)

gerne außerhalb des forums:
EUD12NPN ät gmx-topmail.de


----------



## world-e (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Frank.
der Foreneintrag ist zwar schon eine Weile her. Immer noch der EUD12NPN zum Dimmen im Einsatz? Ich hätte auch Interesse an dem Codesys Funktionsblock.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## katze (30 Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen, 
auch ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr die Eltako-Dimmer eingebaut und hätte Interesse an dem Funktionsbaustein. Wäre es noch möglich, diesen zu bekommen? Gruß Katze


----------



## Kira2000 (6 Januar 2016)

Auch der TE hätte gerne den FB
Danke schoneinmal im Voraus.

Ja, ist lange her aber immer noch zur vollsten Zufriedenheit im Einsatz.


----------



## kami (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem Thema beschäftige ich mich auch gerade. Ich nutze aber eine S7-1200 für die Ansteuerung der Eltako Dimmer.

Zur Zeit sind die Ausgänge 1 zu 1 mit den Eingangstastern gekoppelt. Ich würde aber gerne immer in der SPS mit einem Merker wissen, ob die Dimmer an oder aus sind und welchen Prozentwert der Dimmer aktuell eingestellt hat. Sowie natürlich auch eine Hochfahren auf einen anderen Prozentwert. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Hier gibt es ein Projekt, die das wohl umgesetzt haben:

http://www.plc-smarthome.de/manuals1/PWM-D4-L6-R3.pdf

Vielen Dank.

Gruß kami


----------



## Pelle86 (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit diesem Thema und würde den FB auch gerne haben.

Grüße
Pelle86


----------



## NieZuSpaet (9 Februar 2016)

Moin,
will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber so ganz versteh ich das Konzept noch nicht: wenn ich eine SPS als Haussteuerung einsetze, dann will ich doch auch die volle Kontrolle von der SPS übernehmen lassen, oder? Dann finde ich die Lösung mit dem Dimmer eher schlecht, weil es vorkommen kann, dass der Status des Dimmers nicht zum Status in der SPS stimmt. Ich habe bei mir die Kombination SUD12 und LUD12 mit vorgeschaltetem Stromstossschalter gewählt. In der SPS brauch ich einen DO, einen DI für die Rückmeldung und einen 0-10V Analogausgang für den Dimmer selbst. Ist natürlich aufwändiger, aber jetzt nicht so sehr, als dass ich mich mit dem undefinierten Dimmer anfreunden könnte.
Nur meine Meinung
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Stero (14 September 2016)

Einen Stromstoßschalter, einen LUD12, einen SUD12, ein DI, ein DO und einen AO um EINEN Lichtkreis zu dimmen?!? Ernsthaft?


----------



## world-e (14 September 2016)

Ich werde es mit einer Analogausgangsklemme und einem Finder Slave Dimmer 15.11 realisieren.

Für welche Rückmeldung benötigt man einen DI?


----------



## Stero (14 September 2016)

Ist bis jetzt auch mein Favorit. Ich hab den Finder 15.11.8.230.0400 mit einer Philips Warmglow 6W matt getestet und ich fand die Kombi ok. Sowohl vom Dimmverhalten als auch von der Komplexität. Angesteuert über einen 0-10V AO.
Alternativen wären preislich für mich die KL2751 von Beckhoff (ca. 70€ neu) oder einen Eltako LUD12 mit ner PWM-Klemme. Hab ich aber beides noch nicht da.
In allen drei Fällen wäre der Dimmzustand der SPS bekannt (sofern kein Hardwareausfall beim Dimmer passiert etc.).


----------



## world-e (14 September 2016)

Ich werde diese analoge Technik erst mal eine Weile testen (sobald das Haus steht). Ansonsten gibt es noch die Alternative DMX oder DALI.


----------



## Stero (14 September 2016)

Ich hatte eigentlich auch Dali geplant, tu mich aber bei HV-LED etwas schwerdafür passende Dimmer zu finden. Bis jetzt kenn ich nur den Lunatone PD. Oder gleich alles in 24V ... das wird aber auch nicht grad preiswert.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (15 September 2016)

Wenn es den 15.11... Dimmer von Finder vor 3 Jahren schon gegeben hätte, hätte ich den vermutlich auch genommen. Macht genau das, was man braucht. Die Eltako-Lösung mit dem SUD und LUD war aber das Einzige, was ich damals gefunden habe, was aus 0-10V einen Dimmer macht. Ich wollte keine extra System mit Dali oder ähnlichem. Und irgendwie hatte ich es nicht hinbekommen, den LUD mit einem PWM zu steuern.

Wegen der ganzen IOs: 0-10V zum ansteuern. Den Stromstosschalter braucht man bei der Eltako-Lösung zum schalten der Phase, da der Dimmer nicht bis auf 0 runter geht. Ich hab, weil ich einerseits keine Relais wollte und anderseits ne ordentliche Rückmeldung für die Visu, ob der Dimmer ein oder aus ist, einen Stromstossschalter mit 2 Schliessern genommen. (wie für alle "normalen" Lampen und Steckdosen auch). 
Gegen die KL2751 spricht für mich, dass ich keine 230V auf der SPS haben wollte. Ich wollte ein saubere Trennung zwischen 24V Sensorik und 230V Aktorik. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall des Verkaufs meines kleinen Hauses ist es mit wenig Verdrahtungsaufwand möglich, die SPS komplett zu entfernen und z.B. mit nem Lichtschalter direkt einen Stromstossschalter zu schalten. Für den Dimmer wäre es etwas mehr Aufwand, aber ebenfalls möglich.


----------



## forellengarten (15 September 2016)

Wer das alles nocht nicht verbaut hat dem kann ich nur empfehlen sich den Eltako FUD14 anzuschauen. Mehrere FUD14-Dimmer lassen sich im Schaltschrank über Brückenverbinder ohne Verdrahtungsaufwnad direkt aneinanderreihen und werden dann über die SPS via RS485-Klemme angesprochen. Weitere Hardware ist nicht nötig. Die SPS sendet dann die Adresse des anzusprechenden Dimmers und den gewünschten Dimmwert (z.B Dimmer 4, Wert 55%) , punkt. Die gewünschte Adresse des jeweiligen Dimmers wird diesem einmalig in einem einlernvorgang mitgeteilt.


----------



## Stero (15 September 2016)

Da drüber war ich auch gestolpert und fände es sehr interessant, hab aber dann zu den Details (Protokoll etc) nichts mehr gefunden. Welche Voraussetzungen muss die RS485 mitbringen (Baud/Par/DB/SB)? Gibt es iwo eine Art Befehlsliste die der FUD14 versteht? Die Infos bei Eltako bezogen sich immer nur auf das hauseigene System.


----------



## forellengarten (15 September 2016)

ist bei mir auch wieder ein paar jährchen her (und läuft einwandfrei). ein teil des protokolls findet man in den datenblättern von Eltako, zudem sind die Techniker bei Eltako sehr hilfsbereit. Als erste Anlaufstelle empfehle ich google - dort schwirrt irgendwo ein PDF rum mit ein paar Tests bezüglich Datensätze senden an den FUD14... (glaube war im microkontroller-forum - findest bestimmt wieder)


----------



## mfreye (8 Oktober 2016)

Also ich verwende die Beckhoffklemme und muss sagen das die Lampen leicht flackern, bei LED's.
Auch finde ich es per. nicht ganz so toll, 230Volt an der Steuerung zu haben.

*Habe jetzt von Finder den 15.11 verbaut und muss sagen, supi. 
0-10V AO und die volle Kontrolle. 0 = AUS.*

Werde das ganze jetzt nach und nach umstellen.

DALI und Co. ist mir einfach zu teuer. Auch wenn ich das ganze auch im Betreibe habe.


----------



## Stero (5 November 2016)

Etwas günstiger als die 0-10V-Klemmen von Wago sind bei eBay jene von Beckhoff. Die KL/KS4002 hab ich an Stelle von 750-550 drin, eine KL4408 ersetzt zwei 750-559. Lassen sich im I/O-Check problemlos ansprechen.


----------



## derP1R (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich ja, dass es auch andere SPS-Programmierer gibt, die denselben Anwendungsfall haben 
Ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse an dem genannten SPS-Funktionsbaustein. Kann mir diesen jemand zukommen lassen?

Vielen Dank!
P1R


----------



## Dantical (13 Dezember 2018)

Hallo duesentrieb,

wie ich aus deinen Beitrag entnehmen konnte hast du einen funktionierenden FB für die Eltako EUD12NPN Reihe. 
Könntest du mir bitte denn Quell-Code des Bausteins zukommen lassen ?

Danke schon mal und Gruß aus Bayerm


----------



## Alexgbb (15 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her aber auch ich hätte noch Interesse an dem Codesys FB um den Eltako Dimmer anzusteuern, finde die Realisierung über IOs einfach recht gut weil es einfach funktioniert und eine kostengünstige Lösung ist so wie es in den Beiträgen geschrieben wurde funktioniert die Kalibrierung ja auch recht gut. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Knutnoh (7 Februar 2022)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

mag mir irgendwer den FB zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke vorab


----------



## Alexgbb (7 Februar 2022)

Knutnoh schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> mag mir irgendwer den FB zur Verfügung stellen?
> 
> Danke vorab


Hab ihn auch nie bekommen glaub nicht das hier noch jemand liest der ihn hätte.


----------



## world-e (10 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun die Dimmung realisiert. Und zwar habe ich eine analoge Ausgangskarte 750-559 genommen und den FB 
FbDimmerEinfachTaster, den es von Wago fertig gibt. Dieser ist der der Bibliothek für die Gebäudeautomation drinnen.



Das analoge Signal geht dann auf das LED-Netzteil LCM-25 von Meanwell, welches 0-10V verarbeitet. Dann müsste es auch mit dem Finder 15.11 gehen. Bei dem Eltako bin ich nicht sicher. Da gibt es ja dann noch der SUD12/1-10V


----------

